# Santa Cruz Juliana vs. Specialized Stumpjumper FSR comp. womans



## matada (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm looking for full suspension and light weight.
We end up carring from time to time.
I'm 5'2" and would like a womans specific mountain bike.
Stand over on the Specialized is a little tight, haven't
found a Juliana to try yet. Any opppinions or suggestions
on bikes in this catagory ?
I've heard good things about the Juliana, can anyone confirm ?
Thanks !


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I am not much of a Juliaan fan but I am even less a Specialized fan. 

Compare the BB height. The lower the bb height from the ground the less clearance you have for going over logs and ledges. 

Titus Racer X and Motolite's come in small sizes and have better bb clearance, at least several years ago when I was shopping.


----------



## alisacherie (Sep 19, 2006)

*Hmmm...*

Well,I'm just recently getting back into mtb again and haven't ridden or tried a specialized, but I'm 5'3" and just recently bought a women's specific bike- the Juliana. As I shopped around I found that the Juliana was really comfy and I felt in control of it. Furthermore, it didn't feel too heavy like some bikes did.

As for the more technical side of things, I may not be much help but I loved the Juliana. Another plus was that it actually looks like a mtb- not frilly with flowers or anything... :thumbsup:

Good luck!


----------



## matada (Sep 16, 2006)

*will check them out !*

thanks for the info.... I'll look @ titus & motolite
and I found a Juliana to test ride next week.
I appreciate the help


----------



## BobL (Feb 20, 2004)

*Try a Superlight as well*



matada said:


> I'm looking for full suspension and light weight.
> We end up carring from time to time.
> I'm 5'2" and would like a womans specific mountain bike.
> Stand over on the Specialized is a little tight, haven't
> ...


We have a friend, stands at 5'1" and is REALLY happy with her Superlight. My wife tried the Juliana, but liked the Superlight better too. 
We found that some of the "WS" stuff was more marketing than actual women's gear.

I have always found Specialized to be less durable than other brands. The SC single pivot bikes are the lightest of their type, and extremely reliable. My wife and I put many many hard miles on our SL's and nary a problem. 
One thing I can suggest: The SL is what I would call "race" geometry: short wheelbase, steep head angle. Great climber, but can be twitchy on rough techy terrain. 
Also, ran the Answer Swinger 3-way shock... best thing to ever happen to a single pivot bike. I'm guessing you'll be going air on the fork as well?


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

I have to say, Get a Santa Cruz...Either the Superlight or Julianna...Depending on your height, xs to small in the julianna....or Sm mens....

My wife got L 06 Julianna and she loves it...She likes the anodized gun metal blue...I would definitely get your name on board for the the new 07 Julianna the frame has less lateral flex, than previous and the bearings are guaranteed for life of the original owner...(Rob said it himself on the MTBR interview ) The frame is lighter than previous years due to the redesign...It really looks sweet....http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=231206


----------

